# Guys finally a tip option is here!!!



## TampaVet (Jan 14, 2015)

http://www.cnet.com/news/uber-drivers-can-now-accept-tips-electronically-without-ubers-help/

Just not through Uber


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Uberx pax order uberx because it's a dirt cheap option for them to travel, 90% of the uberx clientele is frugal to begin with, tips, LOL.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm not sticking on of those in my car so the passenger tip tip me or VUGO


----------



## Salthedriver (Jun 28, 2014)

I have a good tip....don't expect tips


----------



## OrangePriusC (Jul 22, 2015)

I do airport runs and I demand a tip or u load unload your own luggage


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

The tip option comes with ads though. And you have to buy a tablet


----------



## Ubercat12 (Dec 17, 2014)

Just put a sign in mirror that tips are optional but never included.
And say water is $1/bottle if they want free water they need to pay more then .75c per mile.


----------



## Marie Cox (Sep 5, 2015)

Personally, if I provided water, snacks, etc, I would not charge for it. It's a courtesy. You are telling people who you are right off the bat - a generous person. People tip if they like you and your service. As a traveler, I'm often tired or rushed and it makes you feel good to have a nice courtesy that's something as simple as water. I have always tipped such drivers because they show that they care. I reward kindness. On one ride I was in pain from a long walk and amazingly, my driver had Advil! He offered it to me with water...no charge! You can bet he got a nice tip from me! I was very impressed. My Uber drivers (and Lyft, too) have made the ride special. They are more like human beings than a 'business." You make yourself stand out when you set up an atmosphere that is not just about making money. Again, this is just my personal feeling and what I would do. Not judging anyone if they want to charge for snacks. Just a word to the wise - people will be more likely to be generous to you if you are generous to them. Not all of course. But many.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

"People tip if they like you and your service"

Amen.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

Marie Cox said:


> ... Uber riders aren't likely to be generous to you if you are generous to them. Not many of them tip of course... very very few.


Text corrected for accuracy.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

DrivingStPete said:


> "People tip if they like you and your service"
> 
> Amen.


No they don't.


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> No they don't.


AMEN


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

i


Marie Cox said:


> Personally, if I provided water, snacks, etc, I would not charge for it. It's a courtesy. You are telling people who you are right off the bat - a generous person. People tip if they like you and your service. As a traveler, I'm often tired or rushed and it makes you feel good to have a nice courtesy that's something as simple as water. I have always tipped such drivers because they show that they care. I reward kindness. On one ride I was in pain from a long walk and amazingly, my driver had Advil! He offered it to me with water...no charge! You can bet he got a nice tip from me! I was very impressed. My Uber drivers (and Lyft, too) have made the ride special. They are more like human beings than a 'business." You make yourself stand out when you set up an atmosphere that is not just about making money. Again, this is just my personal feeling and what I would do. Not judging anyone if they want to charge for snacks. Just a word to the wise - people will be more likely to be generous to you if you are generous to them. Not all of course. But many.


i'm guessing you tip your waiter/barkeep, etc. sub 15% unless they give you a 1hour massage.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

OrangePriusC said:


> I do airport runs and I demand a tip or u load unload your own luggage


I love that!!


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

uberissohonest said:


> i
> 
> i'm guessing you tip your waiter/barkeep, etc. sub 15% unless they give you a 1hour massage.


Correct, I do not tip waiters or bartenders. Why should I when the minimum award wage is $24 / hr, $36 / hr on weekends?


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

if you think im unawa


glados said:


> Majority of countries do not tip. US is outdated in this regard (just like the imperial system), being on the same level as Qatar and UAE.
> https://atravellerswishlist.files.wordpress.com/2014/10/wego-where-to-tip-infographic.jpg?w=714
> 
> Come to Sydney and try to tip... Try.


if you think im unaware of this, go yourself. be that as it may, tipping is a big deal in the states. waiters and bartenders are paid $2.13/hr by employer, it's understood that the people that actually cater to get tipped. dont expect uber to intrude on restaurant/hotels, etc in the way theyve done business for over a hundred years and up a bellhop's hourly wage to make up the bulk of his income.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> The tip option comes with ads though. And you have to buy a tablet


The ads give the pax something to read and gives my tablet something to do other than sit in the house waiting for me to take it on vacation. I will definitely look into this I actually might have a legit use for my tablet that I've had for a year.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

TampaVet said:


> http://www.cnet.com/news/uber-drivers-can-now-accept-tips-electronically-without-ubers-help/
> 
> Just not through Uber


I've posted this in other areas of this forum that I watch.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

You make a valid point. It is just hard to go the extra mile, when the fares are so low. I try to stay positive. People do tip and really make me feel good now and then. The UBER CEO basically tells riders not to tip. That's a real ****** move on his part. But he may be smarter than I realize. Trust in UBER


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

More than half of my Lyft passengers tip because it's on the APP. Hardly anyone ever tips on Uber. Uber sucks!


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

uberissohonest said:


> i
> 
> i'm guessing you tip your waiter/barkeep, etc. sub 15% unless they give you a 1hour massage.


Hell most Uber rides are less than a drink anyway!


----------



## Marie Cox (Sep 5, 2015)

I should correct my meaning above. Of course not all people tip. I meant that the type of people who do, do so because of the attitude and service of the person serving them. I totally agree that we are antiquated in not paying a proper wage for service jobs and making workers rely on tips to earn a living. Clearly Uber discourages tips for one reason - so that they can keep more of the profit for themselves. How can an employer discourage tips? It shouldn't affect them at all. If we had Lyft where I live, I'd choose to drive for them over Uber. They allow tipping and just have a much friendlier and congenial platform. They are more "human."


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

DrivingStPete said:


> "People tip if they like you and your service"
> 
> Amen.


And they are not a. poor or b. cheap

I actually do think having the charging cable for Android and Iphone helps. I don't know if it is a direct correlation, but some of the people who have tipped me have also used the chargers. Puts them in a better mood to start the ride.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

There is clearly a reason some feel that they don't tip. Oh yes there's a reason. It's not a fact. The fact is passengers do tip. If you are not getting tipped look at yourself.

Stopping blaming others and be accountable for your own mindset and actions.


----------



## Mike McKinzie (Aug 23, 2015)

TIP: Totally Inebriated Passenger?! But seriously, I had a passenger ask me last night where they could TIP on the app. UBER needs to understand that TIPPING is NEEDED for the drivers to get past MINIMUM WAGE. If UBER thinks they are so wonderful with their GPS/Smart Phone software, then ADD a TIPPING section!!!


----------



## Big Machine (Jun 19, 2014)

Mike McKinzie said:


> TIP: Totally Inebriated Passenger?! But seriously, I had a passenger ask me last night where they could TIP on the app. UBER needs to understand that TIPPING is NEEDED for the drivers to get past MINIMUM WAGE. If UBER thinks they are so wonderful with their GPS/Smart Phone software, then ADD a TIPPING section!!!


Uber is not an hour employee job, you are running your own independent business. Therefore your "MINIMUM WAGE" argument is invalid.


----------



## Mike McKinzie (Aug 23, 2015)

B.M., thank you for the chuckle this morning!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Big Machine said:


> Uber is not an hour employee job, you are running your own independent business. Therefore your "MINIMUM WAGE" argument is invalid.


That's right. You pay yourself a salary. Hours worked be damned. And just try collecting that salary when there are no profits. I pay myself $5,000 a month salary. But the checks bounce.


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

Marie Cox said:


> I should correct my meaning above. Of course not all people tip. I meant that the type of people who do, do so because of the attitude and service of the person serving them. I totally agree that we are antiquated in not paying a proper wage for service jobs and making workers rely on tips to earn a living. Clearly Uber discourages tips for one reason - so that they can keep more of the profit for themselves. How can an employer discourage tips? It shouldn't affect them at all. If we had Lyft where I live, I'd choose to drive for them over Uber. They allow tipping and just have a much friendlier and congenial platform. They are more "human."


I drive for both Uber/Lyft and 80% of my calls are Uber calls. Lyft is struggling out in San Diego. Its too bad their marketing efforts suck so bad as I do truly prefer them over Uber because the passengers are more pleasant and TIP about 50% of the time. Thats huge when the TIPs almost always cover my 20% cut to Lyft which is a nice bump to my hourly net take home. We need a TIP option on Uber as it should be the riders OPTION to tip if they feel so inclined. The RSG blog had a driver pick up an Uber employee and all that Uber employee could do is say the awkwardness created by having a TIP option would be for passengers. Bull shit! I have no idea if my Lyft pax gives me a tip until the next day when I see my daily pay statement from that previous day. There is no "tip line at the bottom of a stupid coffee receipt I'm watching them look at". The pax can put zero and there would be never any discomfort the pax would go through because I'm not sitting there as a driver and saying "hey don't leave my car until you close out your side of the transaction". TK not allowing the pax to have this option is utter bull shit and ridiculous!!!


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

here is the link to that ridiculous Uber employee who rode with a driver saying TIPs will never happen:

http://therideshareguy.com/a-conversation-with-a-chicago-uber-employee-about-tipping/


----------



## Drewsouth (Jul 20, 2015)

I'll never tip again after working for uber


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

Salthedriver said:


> I have a good tip....don't expect tips





MarkR said:


> The ads give the pax something to read and gives my tablet something to do other than sit in the house waiting for me to take it on vacation. I will definitely look into this I actually might have a legit use for my tablet that I've had for a year.


I'm considering it -- News, Weather, TIps, Ads focused to our passengers... and commission off anything that is tracked from the advertisements...

Although -- I'm already connected with so many businesses -- I wonder if there is an app that let's you do your own ads for places? I have a list of restaurant recommendations, etc that I've partnered up with... This would be cool to have them on the back of the seats on an ad... Anyone see my remote for my TECH-GEEK MODULATOR? I really need to turn it off before I start a shopping spree of tablets LOL


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

driverco said:


> Lyft tips Uber does not know that going in and you'll be good. I have a bucket filled with botteled water, snacks, apple Android chargers with 6ft cables, even a inverter to plug a laptop into, a tablet playing movies or tv and out of every 100 Uber rides I'll be lucky to get 10 that tip. After awhile I pretty much give everyone who don't tip a 1 star. Truly disgusting you give the pizza delivery guy 2-5 bucks tip but not a guy who picks you up at your doorstep and delivets you to the pizza bizzaro.
> 
> With all this junk in your back seat, where do passengers sit? I pick up and drop off. I get there safely and that's what I get paid for. Sometimes I get tipped if it's to EWR or some other such thing. I do ask if they have a radio station they would like to hear. RADIO IS FREE. I do give 1* for no tips. You tip service people....Waitresses, movers, etc... SERVICE POEPLE GET TIPPED. I have been in cabs nd I have never seen any junk in the back seat like you have listed here. BLAH! and inverter? I've never seen that in local cabs in NJ.
> 
> ...


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

glados said:


> Correct, I do not tip waiters or bartenders. Why should I when the minimum award wage is $24 / hr, $36 / hr on weekends?


Must be an Aussie thing. barkeeps and waitresses in Detroit can make good money but most don't. They also don't tip drivers well either which I find weird since they too are in the service biz.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

uberissohonest said:


> if you think im unawa
> 
> if you think im unaware of this, go **** yourself. be that as it may, tipping is a big deal in the states. waiters and bartenders are paid $2.13/hr by employer, it's understood that the people that actually cater to your ass get tipped. dont expect uber to intrude on restaurant/hotels, etc in the way theyve done business for over a hundred years and up a bellhop's hourly wage to make up the bulk of his income.


I work as a bartender for 7 years we were always paid minimum wage whatever it was at the time, it was waiters who are subjected to less having tips deducted from the hourly wages, this is not true for bartenders


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

DrivingStPete said:


> "People tip if they like you and your service"
> 
> Amen.


People tip only if they like you, not service. Almost everybody provides good service some with goodies and some without goodies.


----------



## sully05 (Sep 14, 2015)

I haven't been doing this for very long, but I am getting great tips! I have found that people in general like free shit, so I give them water , snacks and even stop for a burger if they want!! I do realize there 10 minute trip could be grueling ,so I want them to feel comfortable while they are with me.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> I work as a bartender for 7 years we were always paid minimum wage whatever it was at the time, it was waiters who are subjected to less having tips deducted from the hourly wages, this is not true for bartenders


Depends on the restaurant. I've had minimum wage $2.63 server jobs where bartender made a couple bucks more an hour and I've had server jobs where they paid $6-7/hour even though the minimum was $2.63. Also seen bartenders get server minimum wage or as little as $0.50 more per hour.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

glados said:


> Correct, I do not tip waiters or bartenders. Why should I when the minimum award wage is $24 / hr, $36 / hr on weekends?


huh?


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> huh?


Not all countries have tip credit for minimum wage and several countries have minimum wages that actually provide well for cost of living. I know Australia is around $20+ US dollars/hour for federal minimum wage.


----------

